# Remote car starter for Rogue



## bigmikey23 (Nov 13, 2013)

hi everyone,

does anybody have any suggestions for remote car starters that work well with the rogue?

Wondering if anyone has any experience/issues to report with different types of car starters.
how do they work with the fobs and the intellikeys etc..

anything i should be cautious of when buying this device..

i'm not looking to do it myself, but i want to research the different types of car starters and looking to hear from rogue owners how theirs works for them..

thanks in advance.


----------



## davepjr71 (Feb 1, 2014)

I put a viper 4704 with DBALL in
My parents 2010. It needs do be programmed unlike a bullydog or other cheaper unit. The 4704 has a listed 1 mile range. I've used it from 3 city blocks away in Baltimore with out direct line of site.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

